# RAF Bawdsey R3 ROTOR Bunker, June 2016



## urbexdevil (Jun 21, 2016)

Yes! Finally! After numerous failed attempts, our opportunity had finally arisen to see the all too well known Bawdsey R3 ROTOR Bunker. It’s only taken three visits and roughly a combined total of 350 miles to finally make it.

After getting a tip off and a mad scramble to arrange a date to explore with Tiny Urban Exploration, we made our way to Bawdsey for the third time feeling rather skeptical but we were not disappointed! This place had been on my list for the last few years, so to finally get the opportunity to explore I can actually say I was shaking with excitement.

Once inside, we decided to work our way from the top down to the bottom after hearing that the lowest level was flooded. The place is in pretty bad condition now but everything, other than the flimsy old floors in certain sections is still pretty solid.

It was amazing to find certain areas still equipped, unfortunately I am still yet to invest in a wide angle lens so was limited to what I could shoot, but I have done my best considering. There’s also a lack of pictures from the main entrance tunnel, largely due to the foot of rather foul smelling water sitting in the tunnel. All pictures from that section are from my phone as I didn’t fancy soaking my tripod.

While exploring, we heard another voice. Thinking it was either another explorer or maybe even just our imagination, we pressed on. However when it came the time to leave we had discovered someone had attempted to shut us in! Surely, it couldn’t have been another explorer… So we are now wondering if that was who we heard talking. Taking a quick look around once we were out, there was no one to be found but it’s worth being cautious I guess.

History wise, we all know the history on this place and I am far from the first to explore so will leave that bit out of this report and let the pictures tell the story.


----------



## night crawler (Jun 21, 2016)

TBH I would not have thought a wide angle much used down in those corridors. Some very nice photos of the place


----------



## krela (Jun 21, 2016)

Nice one.


----------



## urbexdevil (Jun 21, 2016)

Corridors weren't so much tbe problem, it was more the rooms with equipment in I struggled with haha. Tiny, the person I explored with, has a lens and could fit double the amount in shot as me.


----------



## HughieD (Jun 21, 2016)

Very very interesting place and great pix...


----------



## Bones out (Jun 21, 2016)

Nice stuff. It is really suffering with the damp now from even last year looking at your snaps. Air is not so good there is it fella. 

Done a fine job with the lighting.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 21, 2016)

With the lighting you still managed good shots. Nicely done.


----------



## urbexdevil (Jun 22, 2016)

I am a wizard with lighting haha, was actually finding I had too much light at some points haha  2 x led panels and a torch to light paint with 

Air quality I did wonder about considering the way it's sealed up but actually thought it was ok in there myself.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 22, 2016)

Brilliant job.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ReverendJT (Jun 27, 2016)

Nice shots! Scary that someone tried to close you up though! WTF!?


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 7, 2016)

Bit scary about getting locked in there! Still an ace set of pics


----------

